# Room or bungalow in Sayulita



## tescarcega (Apr 27, 2018)

Is it possible find a rental for $400-$500 per month? Doesn't have to be fancy, just clean, safe and comfortable. I am a 59 y.o. lesbian Chicana, bilingual, who wants to stay 1 to 3 months. Please contact me on this website with information about your rental, or one you know of. 
I plan to arrive mid-June.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You should have no trouble finding a room during the summer season, you do know about the problems in sewage they have been having in Sayulita recently correct? 
I would think La Penita or old town PV would be more lesbian friendly...My ex girlfriend rents an apartment in old town PV for $200 USD a month...Good luck...
Here is a website that may help in your search:

Sign In - Jaltemba Bay Folk Forum


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Chicois8-There's many LGBTQ people in Sayulita. I don't know why you'd suggest that La Penita would be more welcoming. 
Tescarcega- I assume you realize that the months you want to be here are quite hot and humid and lots of rain. I don't mind it myself, but lots of people can't handle it.
You shouldn't have a problem finding the accomodation you're looking for in the summer for your stated budget.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

surabi, maybe because I have been living in the area ( Guayabitos ) since 2006 and know many lesbians in La Penita, but Sayulita not so much...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> surabi, maybe because I have been living in the area ( Guayabitos ) since 2006 and know many lesbians in La Penita, but Sayulita not so much...


Got it. It sounded like you were saying that it Sayulita wouldn't be welcoming, I misconstrued.


----------



## tescarcega (Apr 27, 2018)

I have challenges finding and managing this posts section. This is Tommy who will be going to Mexico, Sayulita and/or La PeÑita in approx the 3rd or 4th week of June. I communicate best via phone.

I'd like information, particularly around $ transfers and criteria for getting a Mexican bank account.

Call me if you can:[cut] Tommy E


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Unless you are arriving with a Temp. Resident Visa I do not believe you can get a Mexican bank account on a tourist permit, plus if your there for only 3 months you just us an ATM...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tescarcega, I do not think it is a good Idea to include you phone number or email address online for the world to see, post a few more times until your post count is 5, then you can send and receive a private message from board members .........you never know.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Tescarcega, I do not think it is a good Idea to include you phone number or email address online for the world to see, post a few more times until your post count is 5, then you can send and receive a private message from board members .........you never know.


Not only is it not a good idea to post personal information on the forum, it's against forum rules!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Not only is it not a good idea to post personal information on the forum, it's against forum rules!


So when do I get my Jr. Moderator Badge........LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> So when do I get my Jr. Moderator Badge........LOL


You can have an unofficial one, if you like!


----------

